# Elder Scrolls Oblivion



## monkeyspoon (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a character on Oblivion that is Khajiit.

I'm a tiger furry.     sooo close.  its great fun.:grin:


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

I play my Kahjiit thief in morrowind. I cheat so much at that game


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I play my Kahjiit thief in morrowind. I cheat so much at that game


Morrowind ROCKS! 
I play as a lizard.. thing.
And all the snooty-patooty people say 'I haven't seen your kind dressed so elegantly in a long time..'


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Morrowind ROCKS!
> I play as a lizard.. thing.
> And all the snooty-patooty people say 'I haven't seen your kind dressed so elegantly in a long time..'


 
I played as a Argonians in both Morrowind and oblivion, loved playing as the lizard. (maybe being a dragon helps with this)
Morrowind was so easy to exploit the system.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 23, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I played as a Argonians in both Morrowind and oblivion, loved playing as the lizard. (maybe being a dragon helps with this)
> Morrowind was so easy to exploit the system.


Thats why I like it more. ;DD


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Argonian... Lol


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

monkeyspoon said:


> I have a character on Oblivion that is Khajiit.
> 
> I'm a tiger furry.     sooo close.  its great fun.:grin:



Does this not go in the gaming section?


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

Morrowind was fantastic, Oblivion _looked_ fantastic, but was not very good as a game.  Especially since they kinda cheaped out and turned the beast races back into plantigrade.  

My main Morrowind character was a level 121 Argonian.  Also had a Kajit assassin.  Think he was only level 30-something though.  In Oblivion, I played Argonians, but never got them very high in levelling since the game was no fun to play.

And yes, technically this should go in the gaming section.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a pink Khajiit custom stealth class.

I can't play as the other classes. They're too boring and I miss my Night Eye spell.


----------



## Seas (Feb 23, 2010)

I played all the 4 major Elder Scolls games so far, and I personally like Morrowind the most.
Played an Argonian in all of them, and I like their looks in Morrowind also the most.
The 100 stat/skill caps wre annoying though, I modded them out of the game.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Does this not go in the gaming section?



No, it's too retarded a thread for the gaming section.  Keep it here in the Den with the rest of the "HURR I MAED POOPIES THRAED"-caliber crap.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Morrowind is better and Argonians are the only cool furfag race in that game, I always play as one.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Morrowind is better and Argonians are the only cool furfag race in that game, I always play as one.



Morrowind had OK faces and bodies except for their horrid butchering of digitigrade.  Better Bodies mod + Slof's Better Beasts mod to turn them plantigrade FTW.  Oblivion's faces were hideous (more so the Khajiits than the Args) but the bodies were OK I guess, for boring plantigrade cookie-cutter bodies anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Morrowind had OK faces and bodies except for their horrid butchering of digitigrade.  Better Bodies mod + Slof's Better Beasts mod to turn them plantigrade FTW.  Oblivion's faces were hideous (more so the Khajiits than the Args) but the bodies were OK I guess, for boring plantigrade cookie-cutter bodies anyway.


Well remember that game is old as hell by now. Also I never DLed those mods because they had nudity >_>


----------



## grrside (Feb 23, 2010)

I have an Argonian in Oblivion. But I didn't go too far because I didn't like the game's combat system.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

I couldn't get into morrowind because I played oblivion first. The graphics downgrade was too much for me.. But I've done about every quest in oblivion..


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well remember that game is old as hell by now. Also I never DLed those mods because they had nudity >_>



The Better Bodies mod has non-nude versions.  The Better Beasts mod, I'm not sure.

BBod makes them look a lot less like plastic action figures with the joints and such.  Doesn't fix their robotic walking/running though.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Dark elf. :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Morrowind is better and Argonians are the only cool furfag race in that game, I always play as one.



<3


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 23, 2010)

Site suggestion:  All new threads created in the den should require moderator approval before being created.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 23, 2010)

In Daggerfall and Morrowind, I'm usually a Dunmer or a Breton just because I usually contract Sanies Lupinus.  However, lycanthropes in DF have ridiculous fortified attributes.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2010)

Argonians, Imperial, and Nord (at least the last when playing any Morrowind game on GotY edition) were my most common race choices, in roughly that order.  Argonian's poison & disease resistance is amazing, and Imperials just do well with my typical thief get-up without having to go Cat-Thing or Cannibal-Elf.  Dunmer use to be very common for me, but now outside Morrowind and tricking out to give a pretty much constant 100% sanctuary there's not many playthroughs I use them for.

Also:  I sorta die a little inside when I see people say they won't play an old game because of the graphics.  Great games (I'm not just speaking Elder Scrolls, I mean a bunch of other ones and even other genres such as puzzle or side-scroller) not being played because they don't keep up to the amazing nature of newer console games just doesn't seem right.  Would you not watch a black and white movie because you have a shelf of BluRay Color films?


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 23, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Site suggestion:  All new threads created in the den should require moderator approval before being created.



Agreed.

I can barely call Oblivion a game, much less an RPG. Morrowind and Daggerfall on the other hand...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I can barely call Oblivion a game, much less an RPG. Morrowind and Daggerfall on the other hand...



Just beware of that game-breaking main quest bug in Daggerfall.  And always exercise your ability to mod Morrowind.



Attaman said:


> Also:  I sorta die a little inside when I see people say they won't play an old game because of the graphics.  Great games (I'm not just speaking Elder Scrolls, I mean a bunch of other ones and even other genres such as puzzle or side-scroller) not being played because they don't keep up to the amazing nature of newer console games just doesn't seem right.  Would you not watch a black and white movie because you have a shelf of BluRay Color films?



Agreed wholeheartedly.  With most genres and concepts, it's already been done before, and usually better than it's being done now.


----------



## Olivitree (Feb 24, 2010)

I got hooked onto morrowind the first time I bought it, and like an addict, naturally I had to try the next thing coming, so I got Oblivion and honestly I prefer Morrowind for how easy it is to mod, but Oblivion for it's rather fantastic scenery and equally, the mods are quite fun but yet I have been trying to get a bloody werewolf mod!! werewolves in morrowind blood moon were what made the game for me, nothing like having to go kill someone every night and being able to go back into town in the morning as if nothing happened.

Oblivion I have to say crashed less than morrowind, but now I'm attempting to make a mod for Morrowind which is pretty massive, using mostly the stuff you can get in morrowind, tribunal and blood moon, but I've created my own big fish XD I mean this thing is MASSIVE. I called him Frank :3 yay for breaking the size limit!





http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/parffay/?action=view&current=ScreenShot12.jpg&newest=1

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/parffay/?action=view&current=ScreenShot8.jpg&newest=1









 size comparison! notice spot the khajiit:  http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/parffay/?action=view&current=creepy2massive.jpg&newest=1

And it's pall soon to be made, again because I accidentally got rid of it: http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/parffay/?action=view&current=creepy1.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Patton89 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, Morrowind is worth a try, no question about that.  
Graphics shouldn't stop you from trying a game. Graphics age fast in any case, so not playing games because they don't look fantastic by standards of today is quite unwise. Sure, it's nice to play games that look gorgeous, but you are going to miss some very fine games if you limit yourself to only playing games with modern graphics.
Gameplay doesn't age as fast as graphics in most cases. Sometimes, it doesn't age almost at all.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 24, 2010)

Midas Magic using Day Walker named Evangeline in Oblivion. Mostly a ranged user with the bow, but switches to AoE spells when they get close. Oh, and she has several Wolf-elf, Kawa-khajiit and other "catgirl-like" companions to help her out.

Vanilla Oblivion = Not really all that great
Oblivion with 200+ mods = Endless fun

And I really, really need to see about getting the PC edition of Morrowind. I got the XBox edition, but all the bugs and crashes completely ruined it for me. Plus, even though you can add mods to the XBox edition, it's so much easier on the PC.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

I've only played oblivion myself, but I've spent many hours exploring cyrodil. Fun game, but I can't compare it to the others.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> I've only played oblivion myself, but I've spent many hours exploring cyrodil. Fun game, but I can't compare it to the others.


Morrowind's got a larger world by a couple square kilometers, Daggerfall ups the ante by making a larger world by a couple orders of magnitude.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 24, 2010)

I ALWAYS prefer to play as an Argonian, (in Morrowind) and preferably a female one with the 'beady-eyed face that comes first in the face selection. =P

And I keep on wanting to do the Temple quests (that I barely know anything about outside of "The Pilgramage of the Seven Graces") because at one point I wanna go around healing people's sickness, but later I just end up 'Soul Trap glitching' myself into a friggin' DBZ warrior 'cause it's fun to make a quote/unquote "Spirit Bomb" spell that does as much damage in a 50 foot radius as I can possibly afford! =^_^=


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Dammit Heckler & Koch, give me back my skooma.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dammit Heckler & Koch, give me back my skooma.


NO


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

i stabbed a khajiit for this succulent skooma 

Anyway, Oblivion was ruined for me when I discovered 100% chameleon. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

lol 100% chameleon

so broken


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> i stabbed a khajiit for this succulent skooma
> 
> Anyway, Oblivion was ruined for me when I discovered 100% chameleon. D:



Skooma + moonsugar + massive hacks = most fun as a kahjiit in Morrowind ever.


----------



## Nollix (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, a furry plays a Khajiit in Oblivion. STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> lol 100% chameleon
> 
> so broken



Fucking easy to get, too.  I mean, seriously, the game in its entirety is simply too easy.  The only "hard" parts are things like keeping retard NPCs alive or trying to avoid getting screwed over by the game's numerous bugs and glitches.



Nollix said:


> Wow, a furry plays a Khajiit in Oblivion. STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES.



They actually suck, IMO.  The Args and Bretons are vastly superior to the other races.  Constant waterbreathing + immunity to annoying poisons, or complete magic immunity (eventually) and gobs of magicka FTW.

Between lack of challenge, crappy story/characters and degradation of TES lore, gamebreaking bugs, lame HtH fighting style (are you seriously going to tell me that no martial artist in the wonderful land of Tamriel has discovered the crushing power of a Chuck Norris-esque roundhouse?), boring combat, SCREAMINGLY overpowered magic, and NO SPEARS, WEREWOLVES, LEVITATION, CROSSBOWS OR THROWN WEAPONS, WHAT THE FUCK, it's a shitty game.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I think you forgot Moonsugar, Tycho.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I think you forgot Moonsugar, Tycho.



SWEET MOON SUGAR :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> NO SPEARS, WEREWOLVES, LEVITATION, CROSSBOWS OR THROWN WEAPONS, WHAT THE FUCK, it's a shitty game.



Aren't there mods that fix these injustices?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Aren't there mods that fix these injustices?



Some of them.  Doesn't change the fact that Bethesda shouldn't have removed them in the first place.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some of them.  Doesn't change the fact that Bethesda shouldn't have removed them in the first place.



Agreed.


----------

